

US scientists see long fight against ebola - mooreds
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/09/13/world/africa/us-scientists-see-long-fight-against-ebola.html?referrer=

======
l33tbro
Is the V-Tech BioInfo Institue even reputable? Seems like a front orginization
(was established by Tobacco Indemnification and Community Revitalization
Committee in the 90s I think). I dunno, I'm more willing to go with the World
Health Orginization than them and say 9 months

